# Scottish Baronial Mansion for sale



## Achamore (Sep 7, 2015)

We decided to try selling our house via ebay... At a price intended to attract interest from the Far East of £888,888.88 which must mean good fortune..!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301733968549?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

You should mention the temperate weather.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2015)

Best of luck!


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, Thats a steal!!!! I just remodeled a junker house that was purchased for a million, the remodel cost 500,000


----------



## Hien (Sep 7, 2015)

Achamore said:


> We decided to try selling our house via ebay... At a price intended to attract interest from the Far East of £888,888.88 which must mean good fortune..!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301733968549?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



If I own a house like that ... I will not be able to even think about parting with it


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2015)

It's beautiful home and I'd buy it in a minute if I could get
himself back to Scotland. Maybe someday if Scotland 
ever votes independent from England, I can talk him into
it. Are you going to move your greenhouse?


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2015)

I wonder what that would get in the Hamptons.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 8, 2015)

abax said:


> It's beautiful home and I'd buy it in a minute if I could get
> himself back to Scotland. Maybe someday if Scotland
> ever votes independent from England, I can talk him into
> it. Are you going to move your greenhouse?



Angela, you may as well bring himself for a visit in that case, as I expect we will see Scotland vote for independence within a few more years. The current UK government is **** a hoop with having one a majority so unexpectedly, and they are doing a fine job of ignoring sentiment north of the border. It is as if they positively want to shift public opinion in Scotland further towards independence. And if the UK votes to remove itself from the EC in 2016, then you can bet there will be a desire in Scotland for another independence referendum. There is a clear and substantial majority in Scotland in favour of staying in the EC, but that won't count for much when it comes to the entire UK vote. So stay tuned, things are set for pretty rapid change here in the next few years.

The greenhouse will stay here with Achamore House, and I intend to build a new larger one when we move.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 8, 2015)

Achamore, if the the Scots vote for Independence do you get to keep the Queen? She is Scottish, after all? Don't know who the English would replace her with...

So why the move? 12 rooms just too much work? I'm with Hien, I couldn't dream of parting with such a stately home.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 8, 2015)

The Scots would retain the Queen, at least that's what was said in the run-up to the Referendum.

My wife runs a dairy farm at the north end of the island, and wants to move back up there. It is a monstrous commute for her, over 2 miles... This is a lovely home, and I like it more than she does. But I look forward to living in a newly built (= easily kept warmer) house, and having a larger and more energy efficient greenhouse. Also the view over the sea to the west from the building plot is one of the most truly wonderful ones you could imagine, catching sunsets over the Paps of Jura and over Islay which are roughly 14 miles west of us. The sea and sky is constantly changing, and I'd love to retire there, with no maintenance issues and no mortgage over our heads..!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 8, 2015)

That is one sweet pad! Reminds me of the original Resident Evil


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2015)

We dream of Scottish independence here. Scotland owes
England nothing and The Brits owe Scotland a very great
deal for centuries of attempted genocide, property confiscation and culture destruction.

Don, think smaller house and larger greenhouse. We finished our home in 1996 and immediately discovered we built waaay too big for two people. We could have dropped 500 sq.ft. and never missed it. Funny how things look smaller when laying out stakes and lines!
The ocean view at the farm sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigger greenhoouse is always welcome For me, no matter how much room I have, I will fill it up with useful things a.k.a. rubbish. I would not describe myself as a hoarder, but perhaps getting close......
Lovely house by the way.........


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2015)

What a magnificent home?
Arent there foreign ownership rules in the UK?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2015)

Clark said:


> I wonder what that would get in the Hamptons.



hahahaaa! I just checked for a laugh. 1 bedroom and 1 bath in 1800 SF NYC loft $1.5 million US!!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 9, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> What a magnificent home?
> Arent there foreign ownership rules in the UK?



None that I am aware of. I'm a foreigner, from California originally. Been in the UK for about 40 years now.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> hahahaaa! I just checked for a laugh. 1 bedroom and 1 bath in 1800 SF NYC loft $1.5 million US!!



Try London for interesting prices...! You can buy a broom closet in Chelsea for what we want for this house.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 16, 2015)

3468 views in the past week... And about 76 "watchers". Not very likely to lead to anything, but for a few bucks it is an interesting exercise...


----------



## Achamore (Sep 20, 2015)

Two people came to view the house yesterday, and say they plan to return next weekend to look over the island and the house more. Seemed very interested.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2015)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 24, 2015)

The Daily Mail published a feature on the house yesterday. I think they are the newspaper with the largest circulation in the UK. So that was good. Free advertising, emphasising the Mackintosh connection.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 24, 2015)

Cry havoc and let slip the house-hunter! Let the bidding war commence!

Good luck.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, we have finally had a decent offer for the house in the past few days..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Well, we have finally had a decent offer for the house in the past few days..!


Good news -- I hope you can close the deal.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats. Hope all goes well for you and the family.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2015)

If you do sell it for that much you could afford to fly each of us for a house warming party at the new place!


----------



## Achamore (Oct 9, 2015)

No, afraid not. 60% of the payment will go to pay off the existing mortgage. And we'll need all the remainder and more to build the new house...!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2015)

Tell them you have another interested buyer so they need to sweeten the pot! :evil:


----------



## Achamore (Oct 19, 2015)

No need to tell them, as today we learnt we in fact do have another interested party, coming to view the house on Wednesday.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 24, 2015)

Keep those fingers crossed a few more days yet. Seems that we have a buyer, who has made a good offer. But until we see it in writing, we won't feel settled. But at least we have had interest at the same time from two parties, which has to have been a big help. Watch this space; I'll let you know what happens..!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Achamore (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you! If we manage to move, I have promised myself a greenhouse twice as large, and 10x more efficient to heat!


----------

